
Making a miniature IBM 1401 scale model - kens
https://imgur.com/gallery/VAiP1G0
======
KindOne
That person also made the desk and terminal.

Previous discussion 21 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23107805](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23107805)
"Miniature 1959 IBM 1401 Console handmade polystyrene scratch build"

------
exlurker
This is what the internet is made for. Beautiful, skilled, passionate. Wow!

------
aj7
The wires.

------
ngcc_hk
Why no 3D? Could be a good starting point for other proj

~~~
jrockway
That was my thought as well.

I am guessing it's just not part of the author's workflow. They want to spend
time drawing pencil sketches and making precise cuts with a sharp knife, not
clicking around in Fusion 360 and having a machine do all the work.

